
Somewear: limitless communication built for adventure - vasilipupkin
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/124657937/somewear-limitless-communication-built-for-adventu
======
metabagel
I wonder what happens if you're in the wild and you've used up all of your
plan messages for the month?

~~~
somewearlabs
Hey there - I'm on the team at Somewear and if you've hit your data limit
there is a simple overage fee for however much you go over. We don't block
people and the overage fee is only slightly higher than standard rates.

